# New To Me Bulova Accuquartz



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I bought this at the watch fair yesterday, not knowing anything about them. I bought it because i liked it and it was in good condition, and the fact it was my birthyear helped. As it turns out it was a bit of a bargain, which is unusual - most purchases made without knowledge and research turn out to be expensive!

I am very impressed with how smooth the sweep seconds are, and no annoying hum sound on the bedside table!

The back stamp looks like it was stamped twice - it isn't poor photography for a change. Nice crown











Just thought I would share in case anyone wants to research something BEFORE buying it!


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Is it the 2242 movement? I always assumed it would still hum.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Robin S said:


> Is it the 2242 movement? I always assumed it would still hum.


It should still hum!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

My mistake. It does hum, but quieter than the ESA9162 movement hummers I have. It hums in a regular pulse though, not constant like an f300. Paul will probably tell me it is knackered and give me a big bill now!

And i have the fan on, which is probably why I didn't hear it the first time

:bag:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

scottswatches said:


> Paul will probably tell me it is knackered and give me a big bill now!


Not at all. If it's keeping good time, then it is probably fine!


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

There is a non runner on the bay, and he wants Â£100 for it.

Also another one for Â£120 that is in full working order, been on for a while though and not as good as yours.


----------



## levon2807 (Mar 17, 2010)

Good on ya Scott, it's a beaut!


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

Lovely looking and good nick too!


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

A serious looking watch, but with an interesting movement. I went to a watch fair once, but the wares were mostly too expensive or just stuff I really did not want. Glad you had a better experience!


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

i have one of these quarts accutrons that gains about an hour a day. id like to know which screw to turn to slow it down.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

In my experience, Accuquartz watches in good running order are crazy accurate - more so than my other tuning fork watches. Hope this is your experience as well! Good purchase! :clap:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

vinn said:


> i have one of these quarts accutrons that gains about an hour a day. id like to know which screw to turn to slow it down.


It's double indexing which means it will probably need a service...unless you're familiar with the correct phasing of tuning fork watches. There is no single screw to turn.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Paul, I realize the correct solution here is to have the movement serviced and re-phased, but could a temporary solution be to use an Accucell battery that delivers the original 1.35 volts, if the only problem is double indexing?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That may cure it but sometimes double indexing is caused by dirt or a worn index wheel.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

thank you gentlemen, i stand corrected. - ill take the blindfold --vinn


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Well done Scott.

That looks an absolute stunner - I would be very proud indeed to have that in my collection.

Regards

David


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

accuquarts revisited; --- there seems to be several quarts movements as bulova moved away from the tunning fork. and some are not numbered. the one i have has an "accuset" buton - plus the crown to maniulate the phase, to time variation and a proceedure to set it. the railroad accuquarts now runs an hour late, so much for making the trains run on time. so much for scouring the internet for manuals. its time to go back to work on the mantle clock vinn


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Unless the movement uses a quartz module to regulate the tuning fork frequencies, then it's not an Accuquartz. But you're right in stating that there was an evolution as Bulova moved firmly into the world of true quartz movements.


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

Looking at the day/date index I would bet a weeks wages this has the original 2242 Accuquartz movement combining a tuning fork with a Quartz regulator.

The later Quartz regulated only movements only used a 2 letter day wheel.

Nice watch. My guess a service would sort it out.

Unusual to see the crown at 3 o'clock

http://www.timetrafficker.com/about/watch-care/pdf/accuquartz-224-technical-bulletin.pdf


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

Yes, the dial states Accuquartz and the owner established it hums, so ... ??


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

So,,, it's an Accuquartz.


----------



## PDXWatchCollector (Nov 15, 2013)

:laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Nice find, could be formal or dress down it's all in the strap.


----------

